# Badly labeled Vid



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

That was cool. Hope the horse was ok. its amazing what a horse can do.


----------



## stace1319 (May 20, 2009)

i think that is the one that was on the news yesterday. I missed it but my mom was telling me about it. She said it was three horses galloping down a road and Arazona or something like that and when the horse tried to jump the car it didn't quite make it. She said that both the horse and the driver only had minor injuries.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

That is so scary!!! I hope that horse is okay.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Oh, gosh think of the driver! I wouldn't want a hoof in my face either.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, true! That would have been really scary too. Yikes!!!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thankfully he only had 'minor' injuries.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Pshh, i dot care about the person i care about the horse!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

yeah, but the person didnt do anything wrong. I can see if they were speeding up to hit the horse, but they werent at fault what so ever. What if that happened to you?


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

^yeah i know they didnt do anything. i guees i said that wrong sorry


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

No, its okay. Just put yourself in there place. lol it would probably be really scary!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Haha yeah me too!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Holy cow, yeah I read about that today! It said the horse was fine. That was unbelieveable. I guess he managed to "slide" off the windshield - would have been a different stories if his legs went through it :-(

I hope the people are ok, I cannot even IMAGE how horrifying that must be. Thank god they saw the horses and slowed down.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, if the car had been going faster they'd BOTH be toast o__O


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> Pshh, i dot care about the person i care about the horse!!


hahaha i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy Crap!!!


----------



## jumpwhat007 (Apr 10, 2009)

I second the above, and adorable picture BTW.


----------

